
Do Elevated Viewpoints Increase Risk Taking? - luu
http://datacolada.org/82
======
anewdirection
If buying a heated butter knife is "risk-taking" I am in the wrong timeline.

Seriously, just say sales. This is a textbook marketing study.

------
cozzyd
I heard about this from [1], which has some additional commentary

[1][https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/21/some-
thoug...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/21/some-thoughts-on-
another-failed-replication-in-psychology/)

------
bobbyz
If this were true then doesn't that mean being taller increases risk taking?

